

No normal food for 2 months - Socketubs
http://socketubs.net/2013/08/10/2-Months-of-Soylent/

======
areeved
Within reason, people should be able to live however they choose – but frankly
I do feel that this kind of 'hacker' mentality in relation to food is
unhealthy until we have a far greater understanding of the potential long-term
effects.

There is so much that we simply _do not_ understand about the human body; it
is an incomprehensibly complex organic machine. Ask any medical specialist:
the fact remains that many functions of the body with regard to diet are still
not understood, and two months is not an adequate time-frame on which to base
any conclusions. The thing about an unhealthy diet is that it may not have
immediately evident negative effects, but over long periods of time (i.e. 10
years, not 2 months) it can cause major damage to your health – this is what
makes this so insidious.

 _" I never feel as good as today."_

When you live primarily off simple carbohydrates – as the author stated they
had in the past – anyone will feel ten-fold better by improving their
macro/micro-nutrient consumption through eating more proteins, healthy fats,
et cetera. And no organized person spends 30-40% of their time on buying,
preparing and eating food. No way. Today, you can have groceries delivered at
the click of a button – and you can learn to cook quick, simple, healthy meals
with a Google search.

Mark my words, until we understand far more about the way that the body
processes food, this is not sustainable nor healthy in the long-term.

